# Route Audio between two DAWs or VideoSlave on one Mac



## Karsten Laser (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello fellow composers,
as I'd like to run VideoSlave on my main machine along Nuendo to host the Video and all the audio that comes with the picture,
I'm interested in how you route Audio between two Audio Apps.
Does anyone have good // bad experiences with Loobback or Audionate Dante Virtual Soundcard or another application // protocol?
I want to run 4 stereo tracks from VS or PT into Nuendo and use an UAD Apollo Firewire as my main audio interface.

Also highly interested in how the guys doing it using ProTools for hosting video as it still seems to be the "Hollywood workflow"
used by JunkieXL Tom Holkenborg, Hans Zimmer and John Powell. Christian Henson showed in an older of his videos that
he syncs ProTools to Logic but not the exact way it is set up. 
Unfortunately syncing PT to Cubendo via MTC // MMC doesn't work well in my tests.

Thanks in advance for any input on this.

Best, Karsten


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 17, 2019)

I use Logic, ProTools, and VideoSlave simultaneously. It's easy.... just use three separate computers.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi @charlieclouser, great to hear from you!
Thanks again for all of your input regarding handling different Cue versions w/ track versions in the other post. Used it a lot in the past weeks - works great.

Haha, my studio is too small for three computers 
No, the thing is: With the new MBP w/ up to 64 GB Ram it's coming to reality to work on the road and I'd like to have everything organized in a way being able to copy projects to one MacBook.


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, you don't say if you're on Mac or Windows.... I only know about Mac, and on that platform it's quite simple to get MIDI and sync going between two or three hosts using Apple's IAC Driver that is built into CoreMIDI. Takes just a minute to name and configure busses to route MIDI from one app to another.

As for passing audio between the apps, you can use Rogue Amoeba's LoopBack and Audio Hijack to do this I believe. 






Loopback - Cable-free audio routing for Mac


Get all the power of a high-end studio mixing board, right inside your Mac!




rogueamoeba.com


----------



## DrOoh (Nov 19, 2019)

I’ve used every option available. Loopback and Hijack do the job, but found them to not work as reliably as I’d like. 

I also tried iConnectivity hardware that allows stereo routing between apps or connected devices. It worked well, but was limited.

UAudio Apollo interfaces are the most seamless way I’ve used. Always reliable. 

I also use Dante Virtual Soundcard and Via. These work reliably most of the time. The downside is it was very hard for me to setup, and took a while for me to conceptualize the entire flow. It’s also limited to wired connections only. I haven’t updated the software lately, so not sure if an update has made WiFi a reality yet. 

I also use VEP for similar workflow. 

VEP + Audionate has become powerful fore.

-> to the poster who was talking about working in a mobile capacity, my philosophy is more and more powerful mobile computing isn’t the answer. Cloud is the future answer that is rapidly becoming a today reality. Personally, I’ve been working on designing and building a cloud-delivered product. While, I’m doing that, I’ve cobbled together several protocols to make it possible, useful, and highly usable. 

In the studio and on the road, I utilize my MacBook Pro as the main client machine, to connect to my system. My server room consists of four music-specific servers. One server runs Windows 10, One runs MacOS Mojave, the other two are servers which host multiple VM’s (Windows, MacOS, and Linux). VEP and Virtual Soundcard/Via are run on both bare metal servers and the VM’s. On Some Of the VM’s I pass through GPU and Audio hardware, some utilize Dante for Audio and NVIDIA GRID for Video/Desktop Experience. And some of the machines have UAD-2 hardware as well. There are other pieces involved that handle USB over the network.

I VPN into my network, and have access to everything; DSP, all machines bare metal and virtual, software, and hardware, along with all of my data. I have several other servers that are for other use cases, but my network utilizes tweaked low latency network interfaceadapters, 40GbE and 100GbE mainly, some machines have 10GbE. I’ve even run the network over Thunderbolt, with success.

From my perspective that is the future for everyone, the present for me finally. It took me an extraordinarily long time to devise, tweak, and troubleshoot. Hence, why I’ve decided to make a future product of it. 

But, in summary, I’ve found VEP and Audionate to be the best solutions. My cloud setup is accessible from anywhere, and it performs as it should.


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 19, 2019)

Hahahahaha you're so high dude.

Know what I did the last time I needed to do this? I routed VideoSlave out of outputs 7+8 on my audio interface, and patched two 1/4" cables from those outs back to inputs 1+2 on the same audio interface. 

Set VideoSlave to send its audio out 7+8, set your DAW to have two aux inputs live on 1+2. Done.

CoreAudio lets both apps see the i/o on the audio interface. 

Or use the virtual console/routing in UA interfaces. Or RME TotalMix if you're on RME. Or MOTU's AVB routing if you're on MOTU AVB.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey @DrOoh, thank you for your detailed answer!
Same feeling here:
Dante Virtual Soundcard seems to work great but is not easy to setup and the whole
GUI is very complicated as it offers (too) many options.
I tried setting it up two years ago and did not get too far.
A friend of mine own a couple of RedNet Interfaces and loves the system.
I'll have another glance at it.

You mentioned the UAD Apollo Interface. I guess you mean using the Virtual Channels?
I will check it out - seems promising - Thanks!

Your approach on a cloud // network setup reads like the future. 
Did not know how far you can go these days - fascinating!
But if I can copy my project folder to a MacBook to work on a train (where a stable Internet connection often is an issue) I'm absolutely happy.

@charlieclouser : Haha, had to laugh really hard reading your comment 
I like your hands-on attitude and I'm also happy if there is not too much IT involved in my setup.
The more network // sync // IP-adress // Port 356 // Blabla there is,
the more time I have to spend on setup, maintenance etc.

Thanks for your input guys!


----------

